# Shengshou 4x4 Revenge v6?



## Luso (Nov 27, 2013)

Did shengshou really produced a new 4x4 (v6) florian modded? I think this is to get even with moyu's weisu..

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-White-Shengshou-4x4x4-Revenge-Speed-Spring-Adjust-Magic-Cubes-Puzzle-mf32/1354463885.html


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 27, 2013)

They are taking revenge on the Weisu!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh wow, great! I would love a few more 4x4s and to see the same level of innovation and improvement we've had in 3x3 this year.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, it's about time!

As long as it doesn't pop it MAY replace my WeiSu.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2013)

I ordered one and I am very curious! I broke my PB again Yesterday on my SS. I guess I am not a WeiSu guy.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah I am still way slower on my Weisu after 100s of solves. It feels smooth but slow. Trouble is, I can't go back to my SS because it locks so much compared to the Weisu, so my 4x4 solving has gone to pot. A pre-modded SS is just what I need.


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why would ShengShou have black on one side??:confused:


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2013)

It could be a fake. I hope it is not but we will see.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe I won't get the weisu..


----------



## Luso (Nov 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I ordered one and I am very curious! I broke my PB again Yesterday on my SS. I guess I am not a WeiSu guy.



That's great! I'm still not buying the weisu, rumors that moyu will come up with the v2. Hope ss will be better..

btw, I enjoy watching your videos..


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2013)

Luso said:


> btw, I enjoy watching your videos..



I am glad at least one person does LOL


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would have gotten the WeiSu but I don't want to deal with the internal pops that people talk of. I've had one with my 4x4x6 and I end up disassembling half of it just to locate where the pop happened.


----------



## windhero (Nov 27, 2013)

Kinda looks legit but then again it doesnt. Shengshou box, wrong colour scheme, strange shop that sells it first even though it is located where ShengShou puzzles are made afaik.

I'd definitely like to see some pieces, internals included.


EDIT: Actually seems fake. The picture of the SS box has an old unmodded shengshou puzzle in it. The picture with the box is fake. The gaps between the center pieces are much larger on the cube out of the box, the one inside of it resembles any of the old SS 4x4s.


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 27, 2013)

For me the cube on the first two pictures looks like dayan 4x4 v3.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am glad at least one person does LOL


He isn't the only one.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 27, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> Why would ShengShou have black on one side??:confused:



White cube black stickers is pretty mainstream.


----------



## windhero (Nov 27, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> White cube black stickers is pretty mainstream.



Not for ShengShou that seems to have pretty settled down ways of producing cubes.


----------



## YOUdudex (Nov 27, 2013)

Now i regret buying a weisu ._.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 27, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> For me the cube on the first two pictures looks like dayan 4x4 v3.



I just checked my dayan, and it looks exactly the same. Looks like a fake.


----------



## Jander Clerix (Nov 27, 2013)

oke i think i wait with my weisu to i almost bought this untill i saw this thread


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 27, 2013)

YOUdudex said:


> Now i regret buying a weisu ._.



Why?


----------



## Pasq (Nov 27, 2013)

Probably mistake on their site:
- Company SS
- Cube name, "Revenge" from Rubiks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Revenge
- Photo of Dayan+MF8 v3


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 27, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> I would have gotten the WeiSu but I don't want to deal with the internal pops that people talk of. I've had one with my 4x4x6 and I end up disassembling half of it just to locate where the pop happened.


The WeiSu does not pop.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Nov 27, 2013)

awesome a pre modded ss cube :O however, i wont get it. i have a florian and consta modded v3 ( i think) in pieces and a poorly lubed and tensioned unmodded v5 that is my main lol. when i have time i will consta mod it, lube and tension it and then i will be good. i will also assemble my v3, so no need to get another one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> The WeiSu does not pop.



How long have you owned a Weisu and how much do you use it?


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nope, the cube is a Dayan, the cube in the box is an SS v-something, and the stickers are textured and the wrong shades.


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How long have you owned a Weisu and how much do you use it?



I've had mine for two weeks or so and done about 1,000 solves. I tightened it slightly and haven't gotten a pop in the last 800 solves.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I've had mine for two weeks or so and done about 1,000 solves. I tightened it slightly and haven't gotten a pop in the last 800 solves.



I'll have to try that. I just tailored my turning and no problems. I'm good at not popping cubes, but it slows me down slightly.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 27, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Nope, the cube is a Dayan, the cube in the box is an SS v-something, and the stickers are textured and the wrong shades.



While the green and blue stickers look textured it could be a high ISO plus a camera that does not sense blue and green that well.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 27, 2013)

All the stickers look textured. They would be shiny if they weren't.

I mean I could be wrong, and I really wish it were true. But I just don't believe it's real.


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 27, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I just checked my dayan, and it looks exactly the same. Looks like a fake.



Not really, when you see the pic with the edge piece, the dip in the middle is clearly not present on the Dayan 4x4.
Still seems fake to me though...Shengshou, sthap making invisible version updates on your cubes. ._.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

Read this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43220-NEW-version-of-ShengShou-4x4


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 27, 2013)

If I bought this will I get a v3 Dayan MF8 for half price? Nah. But it would be pretty funny if I did.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Read this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43220-NEW-version-of-ShengShou-4x4



Well okay then.
I guess maybe, just maybe it is legit.

Marcel will tell us XD.


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah but the one in this picture doesnt have all those little divets like a golf ball and there is clearly a red box in the background whiich sorta looks like the shengshou wind box


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

KonKaii said:


> Not really, when you see the pic with the edge piece, the dip in the middle is clearly not present on the Dayan 4x4.
> Still seems fake to me though...Shengshou, sthap making invisible version updates on your cubes. ._.
> 
> View attachment 3274



Scroll down to the third picture and you can clearly see that dip in the edge piece

http://zcube.cn/Standard/4x4x4/MF8_4x4_v4.html


----------



## theace (Nov 28, 2013)

If this really IS legit, then they also seem to have textured stickers, which would be a nice change from the regular ones.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 28, 2013)

theace said:


> If this really IS legit, then they also seem to have textured stickers, which would be a nice change from the regular ones.



Textured stickers are disgusting.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 28, 2013)

To you.


----------



## cfelicella (Nov 28, 2013)

This will be really interesting. Does anyone know if it's really legit?


----------



## thesolver (Dec 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Read this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43220-NEW-version-of-ShengShou-4x4



This must be part of their LingLong series, so it must be smaller like their 3x3. 


And to theace, my Shengshou 5x5 already had textured stickers out of the box.


----------



## windhero (Dec 2, 2013)

windhero said:


> EDIT: Actually seems fake. The picture of the SS box has an old unmodded shengshou puzzle in it. The picture with the box is fake. The gaps between the center pieces are much larger on the cube out of the box, the one inside of it resembles any of the old SS 4x4s.





mati1242 said:


> For me the cube on the first two pictures looks like dayan 4x4 v3.





Youcuber2 said:


> I just checked my dayan, and it looks exactly the same. Looks like a fake.





Lchu613 said:


> Nope, the cube is a Dayan, the cube in the box is an SS v-something, and the stickers are textured and the wrong shades.





This cube is fake. There is no ShengShou 4x4 v6, and if there is it does not look like the cube on the first page.


----------



## tazzvidz (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I don't like the WeiSu.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 2, 2013)

thesolver said:


> This must be part of their LingLong series, so it must be smaller like their 3x3.
> 
> 
> And to theace, my Shengshou 5x5 already had textured stickers out of the box.



I wonder how smaller it will be if it's a Linglong 4x4.


----------



## darckhitet (Dec 5, 2013)

I saw this on ebay yesterday
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Sheng...Puzzles_US&hash=item3a85007809#ht_2468wt_1098


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dayan 4x4 photos, fake to me.


----------



## thesolver (Dec 6, 2013)

darckhitet said:


> I saw this on ebay yesterday
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Sheng...Puzzles_US&hash=item3a85007809#ht_2468wt_1098


Its probably fake.
I dont think shengshou would put black stickers for white cubes.
The cube in the box is a dayan or mf8 4x4.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 6, 2013)

There are a lot of red flags I have about this cube without actually reading this thread (which I have done now)... Most importantly, compare the cube to Dayan and look at the shades. SS NEVER changes it's shades on bigcubes.


----------



## EMI (Dec 6, 2013)

thesolver said:


> dayan or mf8 4x4.



or even both.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2013)

I received my ShengShou from AlienXpress today. It turns really well but I do not think this is a V6. It has no Florian mod for sure.


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 18, 2013)

can you make a picture of the internals pls?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2013)

Nope, sorry. Too much trouble


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 18, 2013)

Did they advertise it as the v6? If they did you didn't get what you should get. :/


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 18, 2013)

Marcel, I really do hope you reconsider taking a pic of the internals.
It just looks like a white SS V5 with textured stickers.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Marcel, I really do hope you reconsider taking a pic of the internals.
> It just looks like a white SS V5 with textured stickers.



Pray that he pops it during solve then.


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Pray that he pops it during solve then.




Hey Marcel, I hear this cube is amazing at the loosest possible tensions!

Just a tip


----------



## rj (Dec 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Hey Marcel, I hear this cube is amazing at the loosest possible tensions!
> 
> Just a tip



You sneak. If marcel doesn't want to, you have to force him, no trickery allowed.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Hey Marcel, I hear this cube is amazing at the loosest possible tensions!
> 
> Just a tip



Ohh I want a like button on posts hahahaha!!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL.. you guys make me laugh. I will take it apart later today after work.


----------



## Luso (Dec 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Pray that he pops it during solve then.


 LOL!



kclejeune said:


> Hey Marcel, I hear this cube is amazing at the loosest possible tensions! Just a tip


 LOL!



Kattenvriendin said:


> Ohh I want a like button on posts hahahaha!!


I second that motion..



MarcelP said:


> LOL.. you guys make me laugh. I will take it apart later today after work.


Nice!


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> LOL.. you guys make me laugh. I will take it apart later today after work.



Darn, you guys convinced him to take it apart, but not to take photos of it.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 20, 2013)

Please no addictional requests for taking photo's since it took me an hour to put back together.  Anyone reconize the internals as SS V3 - 5?


----------



## windhero (Dec 20, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Please no addictional requests for taking photo's since it took me an hour to put back together.  Anyone reconize the internals as SS V3 - 5?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looks like a v5 to me.


----------



## Luso (Dec 20, 2013)

Toinks! It's a v5.. Haha!..


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 20, 2013)

Well I guess AlieXpress rather lie and cheat to make a buck then:


----------



## windhero (Dec 20, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Well I guess AlieXpress rather lie and cheat to make a buck then:



Good for them. They managed to sell a SS 4x4 under false pretense (a cheap cube at that).

Now anyone who has seen this thread will never buy anything from AlieXpress. In the long term lying was surely the best way to go.


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Please no addictional requests for taking photo's since it took me an hour to put back together.  Anyone reconize the internals as SS V3 - 5?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wait you took it completely apart?? 
I meant to take out an edge piece like a guhong haha


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

it's a v5.5


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah its a v5 but with new stickers and maybe very small differences


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah, this is just a cube that has been owned without being seriously broken in. V5. Clearly, he got so much out of lying to a community which tears everything they hear about cubing to bits.


----------



## Isaac Baik (Jan 12, 2014)

MarcelP When do you think it will come?


----------

